# usb memory stick. is it so hard to configure on gentoo

## shay_u

why o why?

in mandrake i only have to mount usually /dev/sda1 with a folder.

in gentoo? i dont even have sda devices... strange. my kernel compiled with support for usb and scsi.

i tried to create mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 3   , and it created it but gives me an arror when i tries to mount it on /mnt/Diskonkey folder : "is not a vallid block device"

why o why...     :Question: 

----------

## tollwilly125

you need to add a line for your memory stick in /etc/fstab. please post it so we can help you out.

----------

## shay_u

i did taht allready , im not so nube as you may think...     :Smile: 

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/Diskonkey  vfat            noauto,users                    0 0
```

----------

## shay_u

i would also want to know if the cause of that (no sda devices in dev folder) is a problem of devfs. because i copiled a new kernel and dropped devfs support. before that i emerge udev of caurse.

now gentoo created the all sda devices in /dev ,but it's still gives me a error message when i try to mount sda. not a vallid block device...

----------

## Naib

1) are you using devfs or udev (or none and just character files)

2) have you compiled usb storage and scsi support for your running kernel

3) what modules do you have loaded from #lsmod

you mention mandrake can do it? All linux distrobustion can do it. Mandrake, RedHat,SuSe... Gentoo are all the same, just different configuration and their own themes and custom configuration programs.

You must stop comparing distrobutions. Mandrake uses the same kernel source as gentoo, it uses the same gnome sources as gentoo, the same Xorg sources as gentoo.

As I stated it is the configuration.

Now Gentoo YOU have to configure EVERYTHING yourself. All that has happened is you have missed something.

Please dont start a distro flaming thread.

Lets put it this way I have my USB stick mountable

These are my mounts

```

jrb@Fluid jrb $ mount

/dev/hdb3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev type ramfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/usbkey on /mnt/usbstick type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=jrb)

```

note

1) I have mounted /dev/usbkey

2) I have usbfs mounted

my content of /dev EDITED to shorten

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jrb@Fluid dev $ cd /dev
> 
> jrb@Fluid dev $ ll
> ...

 

My context of my udev rules EDITED for shortening

```

jrb@Fluid jrb $ cd /etc/udev/rules.d/

jrb@Fluid rules.d $ cat 50-udev.rules

# /etc/udev/udev.rules:  device naming rules for udev

#

# Gentoo specific rules, based a bit on devfs rules, but much simpler.

#

# There are a number of modifiers that are allowed to be used in some of the

# fields.  See the udev man page for a full description of them.

###########################################################

#

# For devfs similar /dev layout (neater)

#

###########################################################

# devfs-names for ide-devices (uncomment only one)

#  /dev/ide/.../{disc,cd} and /dev/{cdroms,discs}/* type names

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hd*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh %k %b %n", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2}"

BUS="usb", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS(serial)="B8177840FE1CB499", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usbkey"

```

and the entry in my /etc/fstab

```

/dev/usbkey             /mnt/usbstick   vfat            noauto,user             0 0

```

note again the usbfs and also my entry in the udev rules that creates the /dev/sda file as well as a symlink to usbkey.

I have locked the serial number for this particular device so I can always mount the usb device there[/quote]

----------

## shay_u

first of all sory. i didnt ment to start a "flame" at all.

i only mentioned mandrake as my last distro i was using. thats all.

secondlly ,you probablly much experience than i do. have you looked up at my first message? i wrote spesificly that i compiled a support for scsi disk and usb mass storage.

if you saw my last message i said over there that i used defvs and i switched to udev.

olease look if i did it right... i just emerged udev ,and compiled new kernel without devfs support. that gave me udev load at startup (anyway i saw line talking about swiching to udev) and created sda's devices. but what next? i'ts still telling me that it's not a block device and my fstab is been added with the line:

/dev/sda1               /mnt/Diskonkey  vfat            noauto,users                    0 0

thanks dude and sorry again if you got me wrong...     :Smile: 

anyway ,i think gentoo is magnificent and i don't think i am going to back to mandrake... even if my memory stick will not be recognize...

----------

## Naib

ok np.

you are using Udev.

Have a look at my last post. There is a snippet where I define my usbstick. That will give you an idea

well you say you have configurd the kernel correctly so does

/sys/blocl/sda

exist

if it does you need to exit your udev rules

if it doesnt then kernel needs some work

----------

## shay_u

man , it doesnt exist.

what else should i do? i see 9 sda's in my /dev so obviously is should work. what exchactly have to look in my kernel. i followed your instructions above and it's still gives me an invalid block device error.

----------

## Droopdude

Are you using a kernel above 2.6.5 and have anything other than an intel chipset?  If so, you are SOL and will need to go back to 2.6.5 until the kernel dev. get the usb bugs fixed.  One wayt to know for sure is to plug in your usb stick then do this is a console window:

```
dmesg |grep usb
```

if you see timeout errors then you have been bitten by the bug.

----------

## shay_u

nop   , no timeout at all:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b$ dmesg |grep usb
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver hub
> ...

 

----------

## Naib

This is my 

dmesg | grep usb

```

jrb@Fluid jrb $ dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x1073

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using address 3

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [SAITEK CYBORG 3D USB] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 6

```

last line appear when I stuck the usbstick in

and this is my contents of 

/sys/block

```

jrb@Fluid jrb $ ls /sys/block/

fd0/  hdb/  hdd/   ram1/   ram11/  ram13/  ram15/  ram3/  ram5/  ram7/  ram9/

hda/  hdc/  ram0/  ram10/  ram12/  ram14/  ram2/   ram4/  ram6/  ram8/  sda/

```

it is that sda that I then mount.

you say you have lots of sda? are they sda1, sda2...

that sounds like partitions to me. have you partition your stick. or more likely have something in your system that also looks like a scsi device (a usb cdrom with a multisession CD in the drive for instance)

what was your USB config in the kernel set to

----------

## shay_u

ok i finaly realised  what cause that problem. it's the kernel 2.6.8

its sucks ,if using a gentel words. when i swiched back to kernel 2.6.5  my usb stick is easy recognized under sda4. 

i noticed that the kernel 2.6.8 doesn't create sda's at all. maybe it's a problem it will be fixed in 2.9 series....

also , kernel 2.6.8 have a problem working with video0 device. why?

i don't have a clue. but in the kernel 2.6.5 my tv card (flyvideo 2000) is working while in 2.6.8 it can't be recognized at all(and its marked in the kernel config ,i can asure you that).

----------

## Naib

It is not the 2.6 kernel's fault. The creation of devices like that has been removed from the kernel and has been moved to userspace. It is now the job of udev to create the nodes on demand. This is presuming the interface is compiled for teh kernel to accept these devices.

It is all well and good setting up udev and such, but if vfat,scsi,usbstorage... are not enabled in the kernel then a devicne node will not work

----------

## Vesperan

Thanks for the time you've put into your replies Naib, 

as you've helped me sort out my own (newbie) usb problem.

Although it probably gets annoying dealing with silly questions, it is appreciated - cheers.

----------

## shay_u

al least someone solved his own usb trouble...       :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nate_S

I'd recommend you have a look here for lots of stuff about udev:

http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

Also, it's recommended that you set up your rules in a file such as 10-local.rules rather than 50-udev.rules, as that way it won't be overwritten when you upgrade (lower numbers in front take precedance)

-Nate

----------

## shay_u

tanks , i'll try it.

if it wont help i will wait for a new kernel release...

----------

## Nate_S

I think you can be fairly sure a new kernel release won't help, as many people have gotten most all usb flash devices working on most any kernel, so it's prolly a matter of configs.  

However, if you still have a problem, post back, and I'll see if I can be of more help.  

-Nate

----------

## dsd

this doesnt seem to be a creating-nodes problem, and you dont need to write a udev rule for this sort of thing. what do you get at the end of the "dmesg" output after plugging the device into a problematic kernel?

----------

## Naib

 *dsd wrote:*   

> this doesnt seem to be a creating-nodes problem, and you dont need to write a udev rule for this sort of thing. what do you get at the end of the "dmesg" output after plugging the device into a problematic kernel?

 

That what I mean.

----------

## shay_u

here it goes:

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg

rupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #1 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #1......

.... register #00: 01000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 01

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... register #03: 00000001

.......     : Boot DT    : 1

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    2    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.15 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.18

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:03.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible c

hip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd880, 00:20:18:88:7a:47, IRQ 19

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139 rev K'

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea642

0,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.12 loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

saa7130[0]: found at 0000:02:05.0, rev: 1, irq: 18, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfeaef80

0

saa7130[0]: subsystem: 5168:0138, board: LifeView FlyVIDEO2000 [card=3,autodetec

ted]

saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 38500

saa7130[0]: registered input device for IR

saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 68 51 38 01 10 28 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 20: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7130[0]: registered device radio0

saa7146: register extension 'dpc7146 demonstration board'.

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus saa7130[0]

tuner: type set to 37 (LG PAL (newer TAPC series)) by saa7130[0]

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8525B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc p

orts=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: capability 10001 at 68

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: BIOS handoff failed (104, 1010001)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: can't reset

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init 0000:00:1d.7 fail, -95

ehci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:1d.7 failed with error -95

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000e800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: Product: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb1: hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000e880

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: Product: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb2: hotplug

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000ec00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: Product: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb3: hotplug

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB mod

ems and ISDN adapters

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004

 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0093

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

ALSA device list:

  #0: Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xd800, irq 17

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6138 buckets, 49104 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proje

cts/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: Product: Camera

usb 2-1: hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 0093

hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 3-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 3-2: default language 0x0409

usb 3-2: Product: DiskOnKey

usb 3-2: Manufacturer: M-Systems

usb 3-2: SerialNumber: 0206B10A12003647

usb 3-2: hotplug

usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-2:1.0: hotplug

usb-storage 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: altsetting is 0, id_index is 94

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

usb-storage: Endpoints: In: 0xefdaa380 Out: 0xefdaa394 Int: 0x00000000 (Period 0

)

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 0, data is 0

usb-storage: storage_probe() failed

usb-storage: -- usb_stor_release_resources

usb-storage: -- dissociate_dev

usb-storage: probe of 3-2:1.0 failed with error -1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: suspend_hc

Adding 258512k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

subfs: version magic '2.6.8.1 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.8-gen

too-r8 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3'

NTFS-fs warning (device hda1): ntfs_fill_super(): Atime updates are not implemen

ted yet.  Disabling them.

NTFS-fs warning (device hda1): parse_options(): Option iocharset is deprecated.Please use option nls=<charsetname> in the future.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

is there any chance to solve this problem? i don't give up so quickly...    :Smile: 

----------

## Nate_S

I don't see any scsi stuff in your dmesg.  

Why don't you post the usb and scsi sections of your /usr/src/linux/.config

-Nate

----------

## Naib

That would be very helpful - like I asked!!!

The thing is everytime some1 needs help and it comes to the kernel. Every time I ask some1 if tehy have configured it all correctly, they say "yes"

I ask them to check and they say dont need to I did. But they look and they forgot 1 thing.

The kernel config section is very biig. I always end up compiling something. That is why I have a stable (as far as my stuff works) kernel (ATM 2.6.8-r5) and tehn there is the kernel that I compile as I try to upgrade (going for 2.6.8-r8 now). Once the new kernel can boot and I have tested everything I will remove its GRUB entry, the kernel and the modules dir for that kernel

Please shay_u recheck that 

1) kernel configured correctly

2) you are using udev and not devfs (do a  #ls -a /dev and see if you have a .udev or a .devfs file)

3) if you are using udev the /sys/block/sd### should show that udev has picked up the usbstick if it has the udev rules can be used to write a more convineient mounting name

----------

## dsd

The kernel is choking on the device...

 *shay_u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 2
> 
> usb 3-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
> ...

 

----------

## shay_u

iwell , i have checked million time the kernel sections. it would be very helpfull to me if you could say what optins am i missing..

and yes , im using defenitly udev and not devfs.

no , i do not have /sys/block/sd* folder.

and about the udev rules. i understood from your words that its not neccessary to use them if you want to stick with the defaults namings. is that correct?

thanks ,

shay.

----------

## Nate_S

We really can't say what you're missing unless you post it to the list.  

your config is stored in /usr/src/linux/.config, copy the contents and paste them here.  (it'd be good to just copy the usb and scsi sections but it doesn't matter that much)

-Nate

----------

## dsd

sorry.. should have been more clear.

those messages indicate either a problem with the kernel, or a problem with the device. could you try development-sources-2.6.9-rc4 and see if the issue still exists? thanks.

----------

## patolin

Ok, I've done as recommended in this thread --that means I'm using udev, I've followed the recommendations in fstab and all--, nevertheless I just can't get my usb key working!!

See, what really bothers me is I can use my usb key perfectly in my pc (running vlos), and in my other laptop (gentoo), but not on my ibook (gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r6)... With a former instalation (gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-rx) I could use it...  I don't really know what's wrong...  :Sad: 

And I know it's not that bad 'cause the error is:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, or too many mounted file systems
```

And at boot time the kernel recognizes it as a scsi disk with writing capabilities...  

Anyway, I just don't know what to do now... HEEELPPP

----------

## dsd

check the end of dmesg after trying to mount. any clues there?

----------

## patolin

Yes, it says (after lots of rubbish):

```
Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found
```

Any ideas   :Confused: 

----------

## patolin

Okie dokie... hehe, I recompiled my kernel with support for nls437 in file systems and now it works!!!

Thanx!   :Very Happy: 

----------

